# Led lights project (with pics)



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I picked up a 2008 Smoker craft this past fall.
Have a few projects I want to do over this winter to her. One of them is almost done, Led lights.
There is a total of 177 led lights. 
Just need to get my switch installed and I'll be in business. 
I installed them pointing down that way the light isn't in your eyes it gives the boat a nice glow to it, not to much or to little light. Just right.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks good you running the lights off its own battery?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes. Off the trolling motor battery.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

That's a bright idea.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That looks great! It makes me want to do it to mine now. Fishing like a boss!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Where are the women? The slot machines? The free drinks? That looks like a Vegas boat if I ever saw one. 

I've seen lights in a boat but that's over-the-top. Even though the lights point down you'll still find that your night vision will be awful with these on. I have lights on the sides of my console in my boat and they aren't very bright. But they make it very hard to see anything outside the boat when they are on and I never use them. 

UFM82


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Ufn82. See the bow where the seat is. That comes out and the stripper pole goes in there. Gotta have a little entertainment on those nights when the fish aren't biting.
There not going to be on while night fishing other then baiting and unhooking fish. I run black lights during fishing that way bugs stay away.
We also sit much higher then the lights so that helps alot with night vision.
If my boats a rocking down come a knocking. Lol


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Check out this light job. The best I have ever seen.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Rebirth of the Love Boat.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Shortdrift you might of just came up with the name for my boat. 
Guys where pming me about the waterproofing on these lights.
I went out and snapped a few pics of the one pod I didn't use. You can see the epoxy that they pored over it in the second picture.
Next up I'll post a few pics of the removable rod holder thingy majigger that I made.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

After all, it is a fishing boat...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Check out this light job. The best I have ever seen.


That's one sick legend!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I really like it Harvey!! My Lund has been lit, for years,,,inside &out,,leds,,they are great to fish&nav. with,But you have really set it up for the Pink Floyd edition of lighting!!!!! I like! Have you checked out "Oznium" leds?? Phil, is a wholesaler of leds...He will save you on lighting !! That's where I order from,I don't know of a cheaper outlet,,what's your store? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll pm you sonar


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Bad bud thats Scott Ashmore's 2012 Legend. 
Look it up its decked out. Everything has been pimped on it even down to the lowrance units on it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Bad bud thats Scott Ashmore's 2012 Legend.
> Look it up its decked out. Everything has been pimped on it even down to the lowrance units on it.


My kind of boat!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You should have the lights hooked into your stereo to pulse with the music. 
Straight gangsta!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i like it great job there very nice i seen a few last year at some big tournament i fished heck even the handles inside the boat were like clear glass all lite up really looked nice,do you have to drill hole to mount them or use two way tape,just curious,on how there installed and what price range are you at with the lites you got on right now im digging them lights and i think the ones that change colors and beat to the jame box,be killerm,then i be all set up to catch the stripper bass,nice job markfish


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

HookSet Harvey said:


> I'll pm you sonar




Is it some deep dark secret to post the supplier that you bought the LED's?

OR;

I don't think it's against any rules to post the supplier?

Just saying;

I re-placed all my boats lights with led's last year, it's not tricked out just the existing lights like; night lights & added lights to all the the cubby holds. I was impressed with the end result mainly the idea that they use up so much less power as opposed to the standard bulbs.

Nik,


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

No big deal. I was unsure of the rules so opted to pm him.
I bought them from China. The store name is dealextreme. Took about a month to receive them. 
Free shipping total was $27.
I used 3m double sided tape to attach each pod.
No stereo on my boat either. Not really into music while I'm fishing.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Here are a few pics of the rod holder that I mounted to the back seat post. Keeps the poles out of the way and I didn't have to drill a bunch of holes in my boat. Plus its removable. 4 cabelas holders and 2 tite locs in the middle.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the site on the LED LITES this will be my next upgrade to my Tracker.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

No problem Stuhly. Post pics up when you get done.
Type 109147 in there search bar for the ones I put on my boat.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Will do. Did you have any trouble with any of your orders w/ them ?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I have had a little but nothing they didn't sort out after I told them about it.
I also ordered a universal phone holder for my windshield of my truck along with these led lights. They failed to tell me it was out of stock. By the time I noticed it was back in stock and they shipped it right out to me. 
I have ordered about 10 orders off them now and I would recommend them. But you never know about the quality sometimes.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

My LEDS are on the way. Will post pics


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll bet you are dying to take this boat out. Especially if this will be your first season out with it. You did a killer job on the mods. The lights look great. I've seen some installations with lights and wiring that make the whole thing look cheap. These are classy and very factory looking. Nice job!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Stuhly can't wait to see pics, hope your girls like it.
All Eyes thanks for the compliments, it is my first season on this boat...AND ITS KILLING ME!!!
I have been close several times getting it out this year.
I still have a few things I want to get done on it. Only need a few more bucks for my new fish finder, either a bird 898si or Lowrance 7 gen 2 structure scan.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

if you go to advanced auto parts or autozone, they all sell LED car accessories, ive done neons and light installations on all kinds of things for 10+ years and must say that is one awsome install on the boat.

the autozone or advanced lights come in flexible strips that are super thin and come in all kinds of colors, and different lengths, usually 2 per pack. ill try to find the pic of them on my kids bikes. Once again awsome work...


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/58851/size/big/cat//ppuser/8867

it wont let me attach the photo so heres the link...


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks bassattacker. I would like to are some pics of the bikes. My street rail buggy has over 500 leds on it. Looks like a UFO coming down the street. I take it out to the my buddy's camp ground and park it when kids come up to look at it I hit my remote and they all turn on. I always like hearing them giggle and teehee, with a mesmerized look in there eyes.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like I was posting as you linked the pic.
I'm digging it. 
You just running them off a small 9v battery?


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah and the 9v has lasted two summers, those are made for vehicles and are totally water proof (kid tested LOL) they have 3m self adhesive tape on them and are fully flexible. they only draw 0.03 amps so its basicly it takes nothing to run them.


----------



## littleman (May 10, 2012)

Go to www.wildkatlighting.com it's alittle pricy but going to try to do my boat this way gotta have the green lights on the outside of my boat


----------



## littleman (May 10, 2012)

my bad it was www.wildcatlighting.com


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

You might want to check out that site I posted about. 
DX.com
Search for green waterproof led. I found them on there for cheap.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I got my Led lites ,now I just have to wire them up.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I did it the easy way on the wiring. Ran them off the trolling battery up front and used a wireless 12v switch with a remote that allows dimming them down.
Heres a link to the exact switch I bought off ebay, not waterproof but I mounted it under my steering area out of the elements.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-Remote-LED-Light-Dimmer-Brightness-Controller-Switch-DC-12V-Lamp-/271038149163?pt=US_Lighting_Parts_and_Accessories&hash=item3f1b21f22b


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks HookSet for the GREAT IDEA ! LOVE IT. Here is a few pics of mine.
View attachment 65653


View attachment 65654

I will be adding another color later on for the floor


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks killer now grab that remote switch and you'll love it even more being able to dim them


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

NExt STROBE LIGHT.LOL yes I will be getting the dimmer switch.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I wonder how low voltage landscape spot lights would work, mounted up on post, say on the bow and stern for night fishing? I just bought my first boat and the wheels are turning!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

As long as there 12v and waterproof you should be good.


----------

